# Error attempting to install nvidia-driver-96



## tuclogicguy (Aug 29, 2013)

I have installed 9.1-RELEASE and it works OK in console mode.  I have an Nvidia MX440 video card and it works with the nv driver when I issue `startx`.  I am trying the install the nvidia-driver-96 driver.  I get this error message:

```
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-96.43.23_1
===> src (all)
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 76: Could not find bsd.compiler.mk
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 112: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} != "clang")
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: if-less endif
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} == "clang")
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 33: if-less endif
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 55: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} != "clang")
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 62: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```
Line 76 of /usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk contains 
	
	



```
.include <bsd.compiler.mk>
```
File bsd.compiler.mk really does exist at /usr/src/share/mk/bsd.compiler.mk.  What appears strange is that the previous line (75) of kmod.mk contains: 
	
	



```
.include <bsd.init.mk>
```
 and kmod.mk didn't seem to have trouble finding bsd.init.mk at /usr/src/share/mk/bsd.init.mk.  (The same directory where the bsd.compiler.mk file is located.

I don't know what the correct fix for this is.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2013)

Make sure your source tree in /usr/src/ is in sync with your system.


----------



## tuclogicguy (Aug 29, 2013)

If you mean `svn update /usr/src`, then, yes, I tried that.  I still get the same error when trying to install the nvidia driver.

```
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-96.43.23_1
===> src (all)
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 76: Could not find bsd.compiler.mk
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2013)

tuclogicguy said:
			
		

> If you mean `svn update /usr/src`, then, yes, I tried that.


Yes, but did you fetch the source for 9.1-RELEASE or 9-STABLE?


----------



## tuclogicguy (Aug 30, 2013)

9-STABLE (after investigating Subversion in more detail and understanding better what I was doing.)  What I grabbed was https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9.  I deleted the entire /usr/src tree I had downloaded and downloaded https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1.  I tried installing the nvidia-driver-96 driver again and this time it worked.  I did some research into what the "FreeBSD GART" option was about and decided that was probably a good thing to have so I rebuilt and reinstalled the driver with that option enabled.

Next, I created a /boot/loader.conf file with contents

```
agp_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

Next, I added these lines to the xorg.conf.new I had created previously with the more basic nv driver:

```
Option	"NvAGP" "2"
	Driver      "nvidia"
```
Rebooted and tested the modified xorg.conf.new file and X came up and worked.  I copied the config file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tried `startx` from my regular user login and it worked.  X came up, seemed pretty snappy, and no kernel panic.  I examined /var/log/Xorg.0.log and verified that the NVIDIA driver was really being used and saw messages about 2D and 3D acceleration being initialized.  Tried `glxgears` and got 1384 FPS.  (Got 60 FPS with the basic nv driver, probably synced to the vertical refresh rate.)

Bottom line:  I finally got X to work on this old hardware!

Thanks for your help.


----------

